#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Nam nueng hydro dam holiday

## beerlaodrinker

A few weeks back my bro and his missus came for a visit and not really knowing what to do with the fucker we decided a trip to vang vieng would be nice with a stop over on the nam nueng lake ( also called the Lao sea) coz its fuckin big innit.




I wont post much about vang vieng because not much had really changed since my last visit, But this time we did make the effort to see a nice waterfall



This is the first hydro dam built in Lao and supplys vientianes power needs, villagers were " cough" relocated and the entire valley flooded using the natural contours and topography. Some locals chose to remain on land that hadnt submerged



we stayed in the long nguem lake view resort which has a fantastic view from the infinity pool on the hill, this is pretty much the only resort here, but there ar small guest houses further away

I had booked this bungalow because we stayed in it a few years back, little did i know that they had built some nice new gaffs which would of been better

----------


## beerlaodrinker

This place is only about 50 klicks out of vientiane so is popular with Lao folk on the weekends, not much to do but you can hire a boat and chugg around for a few hours drinking beer

 
we chartered this one and no sooner had we cast of when it promptly broke down

Skipper sompon made a quick foray in to the bowls of our vessel and quickly ascertained the problem



A rescue and replacement vesel was quickly despatched and with ice and beer transferred we were on our way again

The replacement vessel



The view of the resort

----------


## Nicethaiza

Very beautiful kaa..thanks for sharing...

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Your welcome, heres a few more pics



Here our youthful skipper. He let me have a go to





On the Lake are 2 jail islands that are reserved for prisoners, a male only island and a female only island, you can go close but arent allowed to land, They dont want the girly prisoners getting Luigi,d im guessing

----------


## Nicethaiza

Is that you in a pic?...

very big and nice lake..good view too...I enjoy to see your pics thanks

----------


## beerlaodrinker

This dam must of been a massive project back in the day,but is quite small compared to xayaboury pretty sure that in the future there will be more tourism development around these hydro projects

The dam wall

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Is that you in a pic?...
> 
> very big and nice lake..good view too...I enjoy to see your pics thanks


 yep thats me . quite a handsome bloke i am. sorry no moob pics this time but my bro sports an impressive pair, there he is.



Those steps near killed the fooker, Had to pump a few beerlao dark into him after that, He likes that

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Wasnt enough reason to linger another night here so it was of to vang vieng, been many timess but as it was the wet seaon i was keen to see the local waterfall in wet season

You can drive your car to the base of the falls then walk 400m up the hill to see it



we were there on the weekend so it was getting quite busy with locals having snacks in the huts



Chuck another bamboo rat on the barbie shiela

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Off we go on the 400m hike to see the falls with mrs BLD and junior BLD  setting a blistering pace





getting closer now







Maybe not the most impressive waterfall ive ever seen but a nice spot

----------


## beerlaodrinker

As i mentioned before not a lot had changed in vangvieng, its still quite a sedate place



These days its more popular with Korean and chinese tourists, who tend to go for the whole eco tourism thing,

----------


## peterpan

jezuz BLD bro does sport an impressive set  of man boobs,

----------


## somtamslap

> This place is only about 50 klicks out of vientiane


 , Bit of a hidden gem. Cheers Laoski. It's on the list. The mental list. The list of things and places I'd like to do and see but will probably never happen.  He says, as the rain beats steadily on the bedroom window of his suburban terrace.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> jezuz BLD bro does sport an impressive set of man boobs,


 Genetics?  it seems we have both inherited the alcoholic gene also.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> This place is only about 50 klicks out of vientiane
> 
> 
>  , Bit of a hidden gem. Cheers Laoski. It's on the list. The mental list. The list of things and places I'd like to do and see but will probably never happen. He says, as the rain beats steadily on the bedroom window of his suburban terrace.


The award winners await you.

----------


## somtamslap

> jezuz BLD bro does sport an impressive set of man boobs


 That kind of moobage can only be applauded. Just imagine the amount of FourX it took to yield such impressive mounds of flesh.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Still a bit of construction going on to cater to the growing demand of koreans who are more than happy to shell out for a decent fartsack



should be nice when finished

but seems not everyones happy. Or perhaps local sompon is stilll realing after catching sight of the moob bro,s in the hotel pool guuzzling beer and frollicking. Poor bastard. never mind, fuk him ! he will get over it in time

----------


## somtamslap

:Smile:  The Laotian tourist authority's slogan needs a little tweaking.

----------


## Luigi

> On the Lake are 2 jail islands that are reserved for prisoners, a male only island and a female only island


Don Thao and Don Nang.

Interesting places.


Great thread btw, I love Laos. Might even retire there.

----------


## Nicethaiza

> I love Laos


The place or girls hehe ..kidding ka... :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

> The place or girls hehe ..kidding ka..


 Jest as you may, but I'd hazard the initial lure for young Luigi wasn't the French colonial architecture, but rather the purt, nubile and financially viable flesh on offer. That and the baguettes of course.

----------


## thaimeme

Lovely pics, BLD!!

Laos still remains quite a spectacular place, don't it?

Cheers....

 :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

i have gps coordinates to that girly prison island with a bit of stealth and a canoe i am sure those lonely ladies would much appreciate a jolly good BLD.ing or at least a luigi, oing :Smile:  butters will have to make his own way to the blokes island, sorry butters

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Lovely pics, BLD!!
> 
> Laos still remains quite a spectacular place, don't it?
> 
> Cheers....


it certainly does, and in this case not far from the city for something different,  you can travel the length of that lake on the boat that we chartered and end up at dan savanh resort resort complete with world class golf course and casino but it takes 4 hours , soon i think someone will come up with speed boat service making it about an hour. punters will love it especially the chinese and thais koreans etc. all good as long as someones making a buck

----------


## Topper

Thanks! It looks like a great place.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by Nicethaiza
> 
> The place or girls hehe ..kidding ka..
> 
> 
>  Jest as you may, but I'd hazard the initial lure for young Luigi wasn't the French colonial architecture, but rather the purt, nubile and financially viable flesh on offer. That and the baguettes of course.


And the pate. Don't forget the pate. Thank you France for at least getting something right.

----------


## Topper

> And the pate. Don't forget the pate. Thank you France for at least getting something right.


I've never heard of the pate of Laos.....I fucking love pate...made pate...sold pate...

Oddly enough, I was once paid in pate at a cat show social function for bartending....and it didn't come from a can with a cat's picture on it...

----------


## terry57

Very good info Lao, 

That Bro of yours, fok me mate he would  give " Taffy the lion  " a run for his money.  :Smile: 


Anyway, what about those shit Backpackers watching " Neighbors " 24-7 in Vang . 

They foked off or what ?

Nasty arsed trash they were.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Oh one more observation,

You should love your Bro,  he makes you look like a supreme athlete.   :smiley laughing:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> And the pate. Don't forget the pate. Thank you France for at least getting something right.
> 
> 
> I've never heard of the pate of Laos.....I fucking love pate...made pate...sold pate...
> 
> Oddly enough, I was once paid in pate at a cat show social function for bartending....and it didn't come from a can with a cat's picture on it...


they must of gave you a can of whiskas minus the can, The pate in Lao is indeed sublime, it usually comes on a baguette but I buy mine in bulk from the baguette seller, it's about the size of a beer can and made fresh daily, it usually results in me getting a nasty gout attack but fuck it , I love the stuff, thank fuck for colchicine and ibuprofen, will post up a pic of it in the cooking fred later, once my big toe stops throbbing, best pate I ever had though was made by my old man , he used a splash of cognac in his and made it once a month, I will never forget the look on his face when he came home and found me drunk lying next to the fridge with all the pate gone, Gone like Terry 57s hair. In my defense I was 18 and couldn't handle the piss, Sure wish he had of left me the recipe.

----------


## terry57

^

My Hair fooked of when I was 21, best thing that ever happened, got more pussy. :bananaman:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Very good info Lao, 
> 
> That Bro of yours, fok me mate he would  give " Taffy the lion  " a run for his money. 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what about those shit Backpackers watching " Neighbors " 24-7 in Vang . 
> 
> They foked off or what ?
> 
> Nasty arsed trash they were.


still a few grungy backpack packers around tel, skinny little fuckers. The writings on the wall for them fuckers though, the wifes uncle has some influence in vangvieng and I've had a word in his ear, Moobs are highly regarded now in VV skinny banana pancake eaters can get the fook out. Me and the bro have set the pace now. We've both spent a motza on them moobs and now it's lookin like we can do no evil, fooking trendsetters we are. We may even get laid

----------


## terry57

^

Top info Mate,   Backpackers are Scum.    :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

> ^
> 
> Top info Mate, Backpackers are Scum.


 
Weren't you a long-time backpacker in your youth, Ter....?

----------


## katie23

> Oh one more observation,
> You should love your Bro,  he makes you look like a supreme athlete.


+1 
Yeah, you look like a medium-sized mammal compared to him. Lol.
Thanks for the pics, BLD!

----------


## fishlocker

Nice stuff BLD. Any idea on the cost of a balloon ride up over those peaks. It's on the basket list of things to do before I dry. Also,I heard they have some great spelunking there. Nothing quite like a warm wet hole in Laos to dive into, even if they are a bit batty.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The balloons had stopped for the wet season fish but I think they are $80 , there are indeed some warm wet holes to explore but we didn't do any of that, just drank beer mostly

----------


## fishlocker

Count me in! Or shoul I say, I'm up for that. The balloon ride that is. Miss fish wouldn't want me spelunking around in Laos without her. Send me to the Temple she would to drink that majical implosion fluid.

----------


## TheDukeofNewcastle

> On the Lake are 2 jail islands that are reserved for prisoners, a male only island and a female only island, you can go close but arent allowed to land, They dont want the girly prisoners getting Luigi,d im guessing


Nice pics and commentary as usual BLD, although you are no match for the cabin boy skipper. All that room to manouvre and you still manage to crash into a small island.  :Wink:

----------


## patsycat

Double moobs!!  Just made my Sunday!!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I thought you would be impressed patsy. Does this mean BLD gives you the horn now, I can always shave my head and grow a T 57 style mo ? If it helps

----------


## patsycat

Nah, just the way you are is ok!!

----------


## crocman

Nice Fred BLD, but where is the seafood?

Old Firey says gidday to all.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Only tilapia this trip

----------


## crocman

> Only tilapia this trip


Did you ever get a feed at "Tilapia and chips" on Boracay?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

555, yeah saw the place but never tried it, The night market was good for seafood

----------


## Roger Ramjet

There is a nice French Eco resort on the other end of the lake (except mainly full of french speaking Frenchmen!) but it is a bit hard to find....When very tired from dodging potholes on the Road from Vientiane to Viang Veng in January this year, we asked a local dried fish seller if there were any "resorts" nearby. We were directed  through a small village, turning off towards the lake down a tiny Soi with no signposts to the lake front...Food was good and the ECO bamboo huts were comfortable and clean, with western bathroom. The view from the bamboo open restuarant across the lake was very nice and they have a private Zoo with a variety of animals and monkeys to visit.

----------


## Roger Ramjet

Food was good Western standard French style....And the beer was cold!

----------


## Roger Ramjet

Nice view...pleasant staff and nice breakfast.

----------


## Roger Ramjet

A private Island to canoe to from the restaurant in Northern Nam Nueng Hydro Lake.Jan 2016

----------


## Topper

> usually results in me getting a nasty gout attack but fuck it , I love the stuff, thank fuck for colchicine and ibuprofen,


I'm right there with ya, big guy!

----------

